# Dropping a Tree in Close Quarters



## Nature Man (Jul 30, 2014)

Anybody brave enough to do this? Chuck





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1450767261845493

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2014)

Sure, I'm brave enough, those aren't my buildings!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah he missed the buildings but he did a number on the deck.......


----------



## ButchC (Jul 31, 2014)

That seems like a really great candidate for a parody. 2 foot tall weed felled between a couple buildings 80 feet apart. gotta get my camera ready.

(That dudes got stones!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

